# Red Tegus loses pattern?



## nepoez (May 15, 2017)

Red Tegus are nice when babies. But all the old ones I see on the web seem to lose their patterns and just become all red and smeared. Black n white don't lose their patterns even when full grown.

Do all reds lose their patterns? Why? Anyone know?


----------



## Tegu_torch (Dec 8, 2017)

I'e said the same thing... my tegu is over a year now and still has his patterns and they are really deep colors and lots of contrast... was hoping to find a female like him because I admit I rarely see Reds with deep contrast even after the first year ... I'll post some pics of mine below... its seem his colors actually get deeper with age... I'll post some of his younger pics also... the top pic of him on my chest there was a ton of son he looks a little lighter but his Reds are really deep...


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tegu_torch said:


> I'e said the same thing... my tegu is over a year now and still has his patterns and they are really deep colors and lots of contrast... was hoping to find a female like him because I admit I rarely see Reds with deep contrast even after the first year ... I'll post some pics of mine below... its seem his colors actually get deeper with age... I'll post some of his younger pics also... the top pic of him on my chest there was a ton of son he looks a little lighter but his Reds are really deep...


 I know very little about reds. Of all that I've seen, though, live and photos, hatchlings are patterned, and adults are not. Maybe not all. I don't know. Is it possible that yours is a hybrid? I ask because it has partly a black and white look to it.


----------



## Tegu_torch (Dec 8, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> I know very little about reds. Of all that I've seen, though, live and photos, hatchlings are patterned, and adults are not. Maybe not all. I don't know. Is it possible that yours is a hybrid? I ask because it has partly a black and white look to it.






I assumed the same his side black bar is really a deep black ... most reds have a red hue in the black side bars but Torches is completely black he almost favors the pink panthers color pattern at times when he is in shed his Reds really lighten up... the guy I had gotten him from didn' really knw much he specialized in snakes he claims he took them off the hands of a friend of his and sold him to me for 200 I got the feeling the clutch was accidental... and i couldnt really tell how amazing his colors would be... neither did they if they did they definitely could have charged way more like in the 500 range... I wish I had bought two...


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tegu_torch said:


> I assumed the same his side black bar is really a deep black ... most reds have a red hue in the black side bars but Torches is completely black he almost favors the pink panthers color pattern at times when he is in shed his Reds really lighten up... the guy I had gotten him from didn' really knw much he specialized in snakes he claims he took them off the hands of a friend of his and sold him to me for 200 I got the feeling the clutch was accidental... and i couldnt really tell how amazing his colors would be... neither did they if they did they definitely could have charged way more like in the 500 range... I wish I had bought two...


Yup. a good mix of color and pattern.


----------



## Zyn (Dec 8, 2017)

He's still pretty small I'd give it a while more but I'd look at tegu nations photos his looks like that with high contrast


----------



## Tegu_torch (Dec 9, 2017)

Zyn said:


> He's still pretty small I'd give it a while more but I'd look at tegu nations photos his looks like that with high contrast




Tegu nation are they on instagram? I may already follow him..


----------

